# Are we wacky?



## Noitoen (Feb 21, 2009)

Interesting article, which help define or explain why we do what we do. : http://books.google.com/books?id=NSEDAAAAMBAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=pt-PT#PPA66,M1


----------



## rake60 (Feb 21, 2009)

I see that was published over 60 years ago.
And they thought we were a *new* oddity!
 Rof} 

Rick


----------



## tel (Feb 22, 2009)

They're creepy and they're kooky,
Mysterious and spooky,
They're all together ooky,
The Addams Family.

Their house is a museum
Where people come to see 'em
They really are a scream
The Addams Family.


----------



## tsvservice (Feb 22, 2009)

The last man mentioned in the article, Lester Friend, manufactured and sold castings for a line of live steam locomotives in the 1930s. The line is being revived by his son or grandson, I believe, and now operates under the name "Friends Yankee Shop Models." They advertise in Live Steam and Outdoor Railroading magazine; check out www.friendsmodels.com.


----------



## raym 11 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would be a lot *WACKIER* if I didn't.

Ray M


----------



## Kludge (Feb 22, 2009)

Is there are question why I call myself an escapee from the Home for the Terminally Weird?

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## tel (Feb 23, 2009)

Weird Kludge?? you fit right in here!


----------



## bentprop (Feb 23, 2009)

I like to think we're "individualists".Is there such a word?No matter,there is now ;D


----------



## Kludge (Feb 23, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> Weird Kludge?? you fit right in here!



I know. Just don't tell them I'm here, 'kay?

BEst regards,

Kludge the somewhat odd


----------



## tel (Feb 25, 2009)

I won't, but them dammed *fluffy bunnies* have been known to spill the beans on occasion!


----------



## Kludge (Feb 25, 2009)

What a waste of perfectly good beans!


----------



## speakerme (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello fellows,

Not to mention the waste of a perfectly good brace of bunnies.


Best Wishes
Chuck M


----------



## raym 11 (Feb 27, 2009)

OK....  I've had it with this nonsense.

I think I am wackyest  (sp?)

#2 would be siomeone other than Kludge

#3 would be Kludge

#4 would be someone not wacky enough to enjoy a hobby that cost so much mental and fiscal anguish to fix/(admit) the mistakes to ones *self* even though *self* never makes mistakes.    
Ray M


----------



## tel (Feb 27, 2009)

#5 All of the above


----------



## rake60 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been told how crazy I am for perusing this hobby many times.
One day I took one of my models to work with me and a coworker
who is just a little bit brighter than the average human being,
(if you know what i mean), asked me why.

He said, _*"You are building models of machines that were obsolete 100 years ago.
Why bother?"*
_
My reply was, _*"I do it just because you can't."*_

That was rude and completely out of line but it did save me from his useless
advice and interruptions for almost 3 whole days! ;D 

Rick


----------



## tel (Feb 27, 2009)

;D And if ever I write my book - Snappy Answers To Stupid Questions - that 'un will take pride of place.


----------



## Kludge (Mar 5, 2009)

ElGringo  said:
			
		

> OK.... I've had it with this nonsense.
> 
> I think I am wackyest (sp?)



Ah, I beg to differ. I have documented proof of my wackitude from the VA who has also seen that I get a total disability pension as a result. In that documentation are records of "vacations" in The Ward which are kind of hard to trump. 

Best regards,

Kludge


----------

